# Passenger Discovers Roach Infested Uber Car



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Just saw this video on a website. That's disgusting, I wonder what the rating of the driver is lol!

https://hoodsite.com/oh-hell-na-uber-driver-got-roaches-in-his-whip/


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

I wonder if the infestation came from the driver, or a previous paxhole??!!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Jump and roll ASAP.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

*Oh hell no!*

Wouldn't put one foot in that door. If I saw the roaches after he started driving hopefully he doesn't startle easily because I'm screaming at the top of my lungs.

Also how does that happen? I've NEVER seems even an ant in the car. Flies &#129439; and a bee &#128029; made it in a few times when the window is down. But what needs to happen to get a non flying creepy crawly&#128375;&#129431; in the car?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.thedrive.com/news/32356...-10-rideshare-vehicles-for-bed-bugs-each-week


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I wonder if the infestation came from the driver, or a previous paxhole??!!


Doubtful, the roaches were all over including the center column. Used to do cable in the hood, boxes usually had roaches in them.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Roaches are usually found in the ashtray.


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> Roaches are usually found in the ashtray.


They love electronics as well.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cars doubling as homes are more likely to have roaches.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Roaches are usually found in the ashtray.


I'm in the process of smoking all mine.

A little dry out there.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Probrably updriver


----------



## Imonous (Jun 18, 2017)

Wow


----------



## Truelytcufrebu (Oct 9, 2019)

I only saw one roach and it could have crawled out of the bag it was found under. 
How quickly we all want to throw the driver under the bus.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Alex i'll take roaches over cornavirus for 200.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Truelytcufrebu said:


> I only saw one roach and it could have crawled out of the bag it was found under.
> How quickly we all want to throw the driver under the bus.


I saw 4.. they were fast, look again &#128563;
So glad I don't drive anymore. This would have had me jumping at shadows !


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> *Oh hell no!*
> 
> Wouldn't put one foot in that door. If I saw the roaches after he started driving hopefully he doesn't startle easily because I'm screaming at the top of my lungs.
> 
> Also how does that happen? I've NEVER seems even an ant in the car. Flies &#129439; and a bee &#128029; made it in a few times when the window is down. But what needs to happen to get a non flying creepy crawly&#128375;&#129431; in the car?


Can't believe this bugs u


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I wonder if they paid for X or XL ?


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> I wonder if they paid for X or XL ?


Comfort


----------

